# What is an Orbea Liege?



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

I am looking to buy an 03 Orbea Liege. It is not listed on the manufacturer's web site, so I assume it has been renamed.Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

triadrider said:


> I am looking to buy an 03 Orbea Liege. It is not listed on the manufacturer's web site, so I assume it has been renamed.Any info would be appreciated.


According to an Orbea catalog I have laying around the '04 Liege is as follows:
Columbus Lobular (presumably a more robust version of Starship tubing) frame with carbon stays and fork, full Ultegra, choice of American Classic AC350 or Mavic Ksyrium Equippe wheels, weight 7355 g for the 54 cm size. 

Looks like a nice bike, especially if the price is right; don't know what would be different on the '03.


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hipstrong (Oct 20, 2004)

I have an '04. I absolutely love it. I just installed the FSA K-Force cranks on it, and that really stiffened it up. I got the AC 350 wheels, and the bike accelerates great, climbs great, handles well, etc. Very comfortable, smooth ride. My average speed on my commute improved about 2 mph! And I was riding a good bike before. The Liege is a very good value. (I paid about $2,200 for mine. The 03, you'd think, would be less.) 

My bike, complete with tools (!) water bottles & cages, pedals, computer, headlight and taillight, weighs 18.1 pounds! (Tool pouch contains two tubes, three CO2 cartridges, inflator thingie, tire tool, tire valve adaptor, couple of Allen wrenches, some other crap. Has to weigh 1-1/2 pounds.)

I like this bike better than my Merlin Ti bike! It's very sweet.


----------

